
Defaulting to i686 for the Debian i386 architecture - ghostDancer
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2015/09/msg00589.html
======
mbfg
I missed the memo that says we have all been granted amd64 machines. damn..
out of luck again.

~~~
1stranger
What does amd64 have anything to do with this?

~~~
mbfg
from the article:

Indeed, the likely reasons for users to choose i386 over amd64 today are to
reduce memory consumption or to run i386 binaries for which the source is not
available - not because they're using 32-bit processors.

